# Shaolin Seven Star Fist



## dancingalone (Mar 28, 2011)

Can anyone explain what is the significance of the rather unique hand position in this form where the fingers are outstretched?  Is there a particular meaning to it in relation to the "seven stars"?  What martial application can you think of for it?

[yt]_lG3RN1KGY0[/yt]


----------



## clfsean (Mar 29, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Can anyone explain what is the significance of the rather unique hand position in this form where the fingers are outstretched?  Is there a particular meaning to it in relation to the "seven stars"?  What martial application can you think of for it?



It's just a cupped palm if I saw what I think you're referring to. Let's clarify that before I run off at the mouth...  Are you talking about right at the end, where he brings up one hand in front of him & sends the other hand down in front of him? Or the strikes near the beginning after he's turned left? 

In relation to the 7 stars, it could just be a mnemonic to remember something the set is teaching or the like, or just a name since Shaolin had a tendency to be a clearing house of MA in China. It could be a distillation of something larger & "Shaolin-ized".


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmm, I'm likely talking about both cases and yes I am talking about the cupped palms.  I saw a performance of this form live and I found this one online to use as an illustration.  It's quite close to what I remember seeing.  

It's hard to see the finger positions in the Youtube video but the thumb is bent so that it curves outward at almost 90 degree position in relation to the palm.  Likewise the palm is also not flat - it is cupped inwards.  I was told in person the 'seven star' is a reference to the Big Dipper constellation, but I was curious if anyone had more information about the form.  Also, what is a cupped palm good for with regard to this particular form?  The way it is used, it does not seem like a standard clawing motion would be a good explanation.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 29, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Hmm, I'm likely talking about both cases and yes I am talking about the cupped palms.  I saw a performance of this form live and I found this one online to use as an illustration.  It's quite close to what I remember seeing.



Gotcha. Thanks for the clarification.



dancingalone said:


> It's hard to see the finger positions in the Youtube video but the thumb is bent so that it curves outward at almost 90 degree position in relation to the palm.  Likewise the palm is also not flat - it is cupped inwards.



Right... that's what I saw in it & wanted to make sure we were talking about the same hand.



dancingalone said:


> I was told in person the 'seven star' is a reference to the Big Dipper constellation, but I was curious if anyone had more information about the form.



Not off the top of my head, but then again I don't practice Songshan Shaolin. The Seven Stars mainly refers to the Big Dipper but is a key piece of CMA folklore or technique description like other descriptive terms... Si Men (4 Doors), Ng Ying (5 Elements), Luk Hop (6 Harmonies), Chat Sing (7 Stars), Bat Gwa (8 Trigrams), etc... 



dancingalone said:


> Also, what is a cupped palm good for with regard to this particular form?  The way it is used, it does not seem like a standard clawing motion would be a good explanation.



As I mentioned above, I don't practice Songshan Shaolin. But from my exposure to it, in China, here in the states, video, etc... Songshan uses & contains large number of techniques for grappling & controlling (qinna). 

My guess is the first ones which appear to be striking, I would venture the cupped palm is for "fitting" the hand against the target (side of the chest/heart or jaw). We use palms in CLF like that where depending on where/what I'm striking, determines the orientation of the hand to maximize impact & minimize the chance of injury to my hand/wrist. 

The second one appears to be an arm bar where the cupped palm that's ascending could be controlling the hand/wrist & the descending arm the elbow/shoulder. 

But like I say, I don't practice Songshan Shaolin, I practice CLF & so what I see may not be the same as they see & use in application.


----------

